# Dredge Recommendation



## JollyMan32 (Aug 11, 2015)

was going to purchase a dredge this year and pull with my down rigger. i saw a video on (in the spread) on using a pulley block and tackle set up to lessen the resistance while pulling it in. however they were not specific on size of dredge or weight to keep it in the water. i have pulled them on other boats before and i know every boat is a little different so here is my question. if i troll 7 to 9 knots using a down rigger on a rod holder plate, what size dredge would you recommend for this application and would you buy a weighted dredge or just have the versatility of a high speed trolling weight or rigger ball . i also like the idea of the holographic strips for less drag and thought it would be nice to have one that fit inside of a 5 gallon bucket for easy storage. Any and all recommendation are greatly appreciated so fire away :thumbsup:


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

don't know the name of it but its got hard plastic silver shinny ballyhoo and it fits in a 7 gallon pool bucket. got it at ships chandler in destin. looks awesome in the water. I hook mine up to a deep drop rod through a glass eye half way up the rigger.


----------

